# Tomatoes



## bogydave (Aug 2, 2012)

The "Brandy boy" hybrid tomato (big red ones) are doing real good.
The heirloom "hillbilly" (orange/yellow/red) one also .
Vine ripened tomatoes, MMMMMMM good.
 Time for a moose burger & 3/4" thick slice of tomato


----------



## ScotO (Aug 2, 2012)

They look delicious Dave!  That mooseburger sounds good, too.  We're cooking shrimp on the Firepit this evening.  Some old bay seasoning and applewood, and a couple skewers of shrimp.........yum!


----------



## save$ (Aug 3, 2012)

Those look so good.   Dead ripe, right off the vine.  My tomatoes are now giving me some good slicers.   
My favorite is a slice of homemade bread, toasted,  light mayo spread,  a healthy slice of vine ripe fresh garden tomato, top off with a slice of Swiss cheese, add real bacon crumbs, then broil until cheese melts.  Then sit in a peaceful pace and enjoy!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 3, 2012)

save$ said:


> Those look so good.   Dead ripe, right off the vine.  My tomatoes are now giving me some good slicers.
> My favorite is a slice of homemade bread, toasted,  light mayo spread,  a healthy slice of vine ripe fresh garden tomato, top off with a slice of Swiss cheese, add real bacon crumbs, then broil until cheese melts.  Then sit in a peaceful pace and enjoy!


I love me a good 'mater sammich!


----------



## certified106 (Aug 3, 2012)

Those look awesome dave! What causes the brown at the top of the tomato?  Just curious as mine are doing the same thing.


----------



## woodchip (Aug 3, 2012)

Very impressive tomatoes, and the idea of a mooseburger has made me hungry.
Very hungry.......


----------



## firebroad (Aug 3, 2012)

'Maters. Oh, yeah.  The "Hillbilly"  looks just like "Mr. Stripey".  I love the taste of those, but have had trouble with them.
I grew "Black Krim" this year, and fell in love


----------



## Jags (Aug 3, 2012)

My favorite tomato is the one where I carry the salt shaker to the garden.  Pick, salt, eat, slobber all over like a St. Bernard.

Thems some good looking 'maters.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 3, 2012)

Jags said:


> My favorite tomato is the one where I carry the salt shaker to the garden. Pick, salt, eat, slobber all over like a St. Bernard.
> 
> Thems some good looking 'maters.


Oh Hell yes!  My favorite breakfast...


----------



## save$ (Aug 3, 2012)

firebroad said:


> 'Maters. Oh, yeah.  The "Hillbilly"  looks just like "Mr. Stripey".  I love the taste of those, but have had trouble with them.
> I grew "Black Krim" this year, and fell in love


First time for me to grow a black tomato.  Their flavor is intense.   One of the best tasting tomatoes ever!


----------



## bogydave (Aug 3, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Those look awesome dave! What causes the brown at the top of the tomato? Just curious as mine are doing the same thing.


 
Thanks.
Yep they are delicious.
Brown spots I think were from one of the hot days. Sometimes the bigger toms grow in weird shapes too.
The Brandy boy is my favorite for flavor.
Some good lunches have been  tomato sandwiches.


----------



## Gary_602z (Aug 3, 2012)

If I eat more than a 1/4 bushel a day I get the Heebie Jeebies big time!

Gary


----------



## begreen (Aug 3, 2012)

Lookin good Dave. Our first big tomatoes are just starting to blush due to our cold summer. Is the Brandy Boy a cross between Big Boy and Brandywine? I love Brandywine. They're not supposed to grow well here because we're too cool, but I grow them anyway and just accept that it will be a later crop. Russian Black are our early big tomatoes of choice. I hadn't heard of Hillbilly, but they sound like a good eating tomato. We'll have to try them next year.


----------



## save$ (Aug 3, 2012)

All good information. worth doing a bookmark. I try to keep track of what is working well, not just for me, but for others. I buy seeds whenever I can. Only getting plants from a nursery that grows their own seedlings. Tomatoes are so susceptible to viruses, fungus, and blight. So often, this is imported from plants at the box stores. You can even drag some of those home to your tomatoes from some other seedlings such as flowers. But try as you may, should you have a neighbor who drags home those imported plants, then the whole area is open for an attack. Blight, one of the worse, is airborne.
 .


----------



## Locust Post (Aug 3, 2012)

Got real good plants this year and lots of green tomatoes and some turning ripe. A lot of the ones turning ripe have the whole bottom black and are shot. Different things I've read say possibly calcium deficient soil and or to dry even though I have watered a lot but its just not the same as rain. I am not the only one around that has this but it sure does suck. This is steadily becoming the worst garden I've had in many years. Oh well when fall gets here I think I still remember how to cut firewood.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 3, 2012)

begreen said:


> Lookin good Dave. Our first big tomatoes are just starting to blush due to our cold summer. Is the Brandy Boy a cross between Big Boy and Brandywine? I love Brandywine. They're not supposed to grow well here because we're too cool, but I grow them anyway and just accept that it will be a later crop. Russian Black are our early big tomatoes of choice. I hadn't heard of Hillbilly, but they sound like a good eating tomato. We'll have to try them next year.


 
I got the Brandy Boy from Burpee. They developed them a couple years ago & this is my first year growing them. A re-do for me. 
I grew the brandywine cowlick heirloom, not many fruit & very mis-shaped. This one is a keeper IMO, *FLAVOR excellent & *, size & shape are good.
With my limited space in the GH, I'll keep space for 2 plants of this one, Giving up a space that is usually is an early girl or 4th,.

http://www.burpee.com/mixmatch/tomato-brandy-boy-hybrid-prod001706.html

I have room for 10 plants, this year 1 sun gold (cherry type) ,  2 of the  4th july, one hillbilly heirloom (OP),  5 early girl & one Brandyboy. 
Next year at least 2 maybe 3 Brandyboy,  my new favorite for flavor


----------



## bogydave (Aug 3, 2012)

Locust Post said:


> Got real good plants this year and lots of green tomatoes and some turning ripe. A lot of the ones turning ripe have the whole bottom black and are shot. Different things I've read say possibly calcium deficient soil and or to dry even though I have watered a lot but its just not the same as rain. I am not the only one around that has this but it sure does suck. This is steadily becoming the worst garden I've had in many years. Oh well when fall gets here I think I still remember how to cut firewood.


 

Blossom end rot (BER) 
I get a few toms with it every year, too hot with not enough water is 90% of the cause.
I use  MG for Toms so I have calcium.  Plus I have eggs shell in the soil boxes & in my compost.
Over & under watering the plants causes my BER, usually.
If you ever see the plants wilting, the just formed tomatoes will likely get BER.


----------



## Locust Post (Aug 3, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Blossom end rot (BER)
> I get a few toms with it every year, too hot with not enough water is 90% of the cause.
> I use MG for Toms so I have calcium. Plus I have eggs shell in the soil boxes & in my compost.
> Over & under watering the plants causes my BER, usually.
> If you ever see the plants wilting, the just formed tomatoes will likely get BER.


 
Good looking plants all year but you make me wonder if it isn't a little of calcium and the dry as I usually do miracle grow for awhile early on and did not this year as I had put a lot of calf manure on last fall for the first time in a long time. Didn't think I would need any extra fert. so I did not use MG. Lime has a lot of calcium so I will likely give it a good dose for next year. I do put all my ashes on which they call poormans lime so I have never used lime before but I just looked at some and it showed 51% calcium.


----------



## save$ (Aug 3, 2012)

Locust Post said:


> Got real good plants this year and lots of green tomatoes and some turning ripe. A lot of the ones turning ripe have the whole bottom black and are shot. Different things I've read say possibly calcium deficient soil and or to dry even though I have watered a lot but its just not the same as rain. I am not the only one around that has this but it sure does suck. This is steadily becoming the worst garden I've had in many years. Oh well when fall gets here I think I still remember how to cut firewood.


 
Blossom end rot, you are right that it is a calcium issue, but may be related to eratic watering so the plant is not able to take up calcium from the soil. see: http://organicgardening.about.com/od/diseases/p/blossomendrot.htm


----------



## save$ (Aug 3, 2012)

Another forum about vegetables is www.tomatoville.com   No end to tomato talk there!


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2012)

I saw some 4th of July plants today at the nursery. How did they work out for you so far?


----------



## bogydave (Aug 4, 2012)

begreen said:


> I saw some 4th of July plants today at the nursery. How did they work out for you so far?


 
They taste good, ripen early, I had some ripe ones at the end of June. First to ripen.  Lots of Golf ball to Egg sized firm tomatoes .
3rd year growing them. I like them for salads & snacks. Getting them earlier than the  other toms is # 1 benefit.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 6, 2012)

Co-worker used to put sugar on his tomatoes . . . I guess that would work . . . I mean they are a fruit, right?


----------



## firebroad (Aug 6, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Co-worker used to put sugar on his tomatoes . . . I guess that would work . . . I mean they are a fruit, right?


Each to his own.  Some folks put salt on melon.  Personally, I prefer my tomatoes Nekkid, but will use salt if making a 'mater sandwich.  I have GOT to try these "Hillbilly" ones next year!


----------



## save$ (Aug 6, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Each to his own.  Some folks put salt on melon.  Personally, I prefer my tomatoes Nekkid, but will use salt if making a 'mater sandwich.  I have GOT to try these "Hillbilly" ones next year!


Those Hillbilly tomatoes are a long season variety.     85 day.   We only get three good months   These would need a long headstart in the greenhouse.


----------

